
Resume Reviewers – Submit your resume and get a personal review by email - max0563
I run a service called Resume Reviewers. What we are is a small startup that is solely dedicated to providing high quality, personalized resume reviews. All of the reviews are done over email because we feel that it makes for a more personal conversation between the reviewer and the client.<p>I am just looking for some feedback more than anything. Thanks!<p>If you are interested the site is: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;resumereviewers.com&#x2F;
======
DrScump
Posting this three times in one day makes it look spammy.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10742764](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10742764)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10745382](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10745382)

------
Peroni
Caveat: I offered a similar service to HN (for free) about five years ago and
I've been working in the 'talent' space for the majority of my career.

>...who will make sure every detail of the resume that he is reviewing follows
all of the industrial standards.

I'm not entirely convinced that's a good thing. In fact, the last thing I want
is a resume that conforms to traditional standards. It's boring, impersonal
and tedious to read.

>...and makes sure they will pass ATS tests and move your application higher
in companies resume databases.

I think you might want to take another look at the ATS platforms out there.
Greenhouse, Lever and Workable are currently nailing the ATS market and those
platforms don't rely on keyword searches. In fact, they actively discourage
users from keyword searching.

------
FlyingLawnmower
I can't seem to complete the stripe checkout either. I would love to make use
of this service!

~~~
AznHisoka
Ha, the minute this guy launches, Stripe fails. Awesome timing.

------
tiagobraw
Tried to use your service but I got a internal server error after checking out
with stripe.

------
ljsocal
fyi the transaction process went through perfectly but I received an immediate
fraud warning alert from my bank.

